# Wanderlodge question



## andazzo (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello. I wanted to get some opinions on used Blue Bird Wanderlodge motor coaches. I hear they are one of the best motor coaches on the market. I'm looking for one from the late 80s.

Also, I heard the Blue Bird name got sold. Does anyone know who owns the rights and what they plan to do with the brand. Thanks!


----------



## hertig (Aug 16, 2007)

Re: Wanderlodge question

I've heard the brand was sold to 'Complete Coach Works'.  From their web site (completecoach.com):

â€œHaving worked on buses and having been involved with the transportation industry since I was eleven years old, I couldnâ€™t be more excited about adding the BLUE BIRD Coachworks and BLUE BIRD Wanderlodge products and their family of proud employees to our familyâ€ stated Dale Carson, President and CEO of Complete Coach Works, 

â€œWe look forward to our long term association with the Fort Valley community and continuing to be a vital part of their economic foundation,â€ continued Mr. Carson, â€œnot only will the Fort Valley manufacturing facility continue to manufacture the outstanding Wanderlodge and Coachworks product lines, but it will provide an opportunity for the expansion of our Complete Coach Works operations to the Southeast.â€ 

There is also a link from the website which announces the '08 BlueBird Wanderlodge' as becoming available 01/01/08, which implys the name 'BlueBird' will be retained, but I find that a little hard to believe, since BlueBird remains in the school bus business...

On the other hand, the 'IBM ThinkPad' product was sold to Lenovo, who now makes and sells it, so maybe its not so far fetched.


----------



## andazzo (Aug 22, 2007)

Re: Wanderlodge question

Yes you are correct. I found the new Blue Bird site from CCW. It's thelegacyreturns.com

And yes..the company bought the Blue Bird Wanderlodge name, so they will keep the name. But they did not buy the bus line..so that will be separate.


----------



## andazzo (Aug 27, 2007)

RE: Wanderlodge question

I found this blog/gallery the other day. This Wanderlodge owner
visited the Ft. Valley factory last week and took a tour and some photos. You can see all the changes going on. It all looks positive to me!

Bluebird Photos


----------



## musicmaker (Sep 5, 2007)

Re: Wanderlodge question

We actually have a blue bird for sale. it's up on rvtrader.com...http://rvtrader.com/rvdetail1728575.htm

It has been a great motor home.


----------

